# Do all Librarians wear blue armour?



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

Pretty much it, guys. Do all Librarians wear ultramarine blue suits of armour?


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah its the colour of their office like how all Chaplins are black and Tech Marines are red. It helps you tell were your HQ is on the battlefield of brother marines :good:


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

Groovy, thankyou.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Let me says this: They do as per Codex Astartes. Non-codex chapters might violate these edicts though... Blood Angels and Sanguinary priests, for example.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Well yeah but Blood angels are the best  But hes right Chapters like the Space Wolves have rune priest who wear grey coloured armour of the wolves. But thats cos its widly know that they don't follow the codex to the line. By the way Brother Enok what chapter is your librarian for or is it just a general question?


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

Hes for my Salamanders.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cool haven't seen many salamanders before, I think they would be blue with the right knee pad and shoulder pad painted the normal green to represent the chapter.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It depends on the chapter really. "Codex" Chapters generally follow the full blue rule. However the picture of a Salamanders Lib that I have from Index Astartes shows him wearing chapter colours with the execption of his tabard, helmet/hood, left arm and shoulder pad which are all blue.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The requirement of the Codex Astartes is that the armour is blue. However, that can be interpreted a number of different ways, and since Librarians are considered officers and are free to display personal heraldry, their armour need only be partially blue. Even Blood Angels and Dark Angels Librarians wear blue armour, despite not following the Codex Astartes to the letter. The only real exception to the blue armour rule is with the Space Wolves, whose witches wear the Great Company's colors. 

As more of a gaming point, I'd paint your Librarian's (or Librarians') armour at least 50% blue, so that the opponent can readily tell what's what. One of my pet peeves has always been someone breaking out a black-armoured character (at least, when the rest of the army isn't black-armoured) and saying he's a Librarian, when at first glance, he looks like a chaplain with his black gear. WYSIWG is important-- the game isn't meant to be won by deception, if that makes sense.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

No Mephiston is a librarian and he has red armour.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

hes also a character and is from the blood angels, who dont follow the codex properly. please read the full thread before commenting. As has been said, not all chapters follow the correct colour and as the starter of this thread plays salamanders, i dont see how mephiston comes into it.


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

Personally when i had a loyalist chapter they where paint the same as the rest of the army except i used a robed mini and the centre of his right shoulder pad blue. And anyway most of the librarian mini have PH of some type or other so you can tell them apart even if they where painted the same as the rest of the army?


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

PH?
Mines in TDA, so I might go for a 50/50 scheme. Or just paint him blue. His Salamander Familiar will give the chapter away abit...and the Salamanders around him


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

PH=Psykic Hood one of the key defining piece of a librarian. Well whatever you decide to do mate do forget to post some pics so we can see your final choice :good:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

heliosmj12 said:


> No Mephiston is a librarian and he has red armour.


'
The armor worn by the higher echelons of the Blood Angels tend to be forged either by honored artificers or the wearer themselves, and those entitled to wear such pieces of art to war are more or less excused from any iconography requirements. Dante, for example, wears gold artificer armour (incidentally, Blood Angels artificer armour is, generally, gold.) which is neither the Chapter's color or a color reflecting his office. It's the same concept with Mephiston. He's an exception to the rule, not an example of it. The majority of Librarians, including the rest of the Blood Angels Librarium, wear blue.


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

just to hijack my own thread, does that mean that blood Angles Officers are skilled artificers. I always belived thier skill in art to be in painting and sculpture, like the EC before thier fall.
If not, groovy. I learn more about the Space Vampires. woot!


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

The majority of special characters get artificer armour which give them 2+ armour save, not just the Blood Angels, and its the tech marines that build the armour. The closest thing individuals do to their armour is clean and repaint it if it gets dirty after a fights.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Brother Enok said:


> just to hijack my own thread, does that mean that blood Angles Officers are skilled artificers. I always belived thier skill in art to be in painting and sculpture, like the EC before thier fall.
> If not, groovy. I learn more about the Space Vampires. woot!



Yeah I read that blood anglels have the most ornately crafted armour of all the chapters. Something about them living so long compared to other marines so they perfect art and crafts lol.

Keeping on topic generally (like 95% of the time?) librarians wear blue power armour.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, all Codex chapters (The IFists, Ultrabeakies, Ultrabeakie successors, Blood Ravens, Dark Angels, Raven Guard, a few others) wear blue Lib armor.

-Dirge


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

Callum said:


> The closest thing individuals do to their armour is clean and repaint it if it gets dirty after a fights.


Except the Salamanders, who have the ability to repair thier own armour and weapons, leaving the chapters Techmarines to create some really ornate and impressive things.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

In white dwarf 305 a Sons of Orar Librarian is wearing mostly red.
But hey, the important thing is that it is YOUR army! You can paint it any way you want to.:grin:


----------

